

Ask HN: HN and attacks - etiam

There is currently an entry in the New page, 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7542920 ,
that I find interesting and relevant to hackers.<p>Based on that I would upvote.<p>But the pastebin post in question contains not only a description of an attack on antivirus software and the bitcoin database, but also urges to carry out the attack.<p>Considering that, do we want to promote this?<p>I personally want information like this to keep showing up on HN, but I don&#x27;t want that to negatively impact the antivirus- or bitcoin infrastructure in any significant way.<p>So do I upvote this, or flag it?
Is there an established community response?
======
tptacek
I'm not a fan of any post that advocates that users break the law or cause
harm to other people, but a bright-line rule might be "you'd flag a piece that
misled readers into thinking some action was safe or harmless that would
actually expose them to liability".

